
A back-to-front TrueCrypt recovery story: The plaintext is the ciphertext - wglb
https://www.nccgroup.trust/en/blog/2015/04/a-back-to-front-truecrypt-recovery-story-the-plaintext-is-the-ciphertext/
======
MichaelGG
So the client's laptop breaks. They take the disk out and pass it around
several times, without saying "hey maybe we should backup this drive before
throwing it around"? Cool.

~~~
Dystopian
I think they were saying that the bad hardware repair and subsequent data
recovery were conducted by two other vendors.

They were the third down the pipe to try and do the recovery.

------
ryanjshaw
They're missing a 4th lesson, true in my experience:

Backup your hard drive before you give it to the corporate IT guys.

~~~
tytso
In general, it's a good idea to do a full image backup before you do any
messing about with a drive. This is something the corporate IT guys certainly
should have done, since often it's not reasonable to assume that some random
employee (who might not be something with a huge amount of techie skills)
should be expected to backup a hard drive before handing it to their internal
help desk.

------
lasermike026
Wow and cool!

